# runenverzierte arkanitrute



## DerSpike (17. Juli 2007)

hab einen skill von 300 und brauche jetzt die runenverzierte arkanitrute aber bei verzauberrung ist sie nicht bei mir drin, also kann ich sie nicht herstellen. wie kommt das oder wo bekomme ich die?


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Juli 2007)

Wie wäre es mit Suchfunktion nutzen?

http://www.buffed.de/?f=Arkanitrute


----------



## DerSpike (17. Juli 2007)

aber warum kann ich die nicht herstellen, bin doch auf 300 und man braucht nur 290 um die herzustellen, die ist einfach nicht bei mir drin und beim lehrer gibt es die auch nicht


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Juli 2007)

Wenn du auf den Link klicken würdest, könntest du sehen das die Rute und auch die folgenden, nur noch per Formel gelernt werden können. Und wo es diese Formal zu kaufen gibt steht dort auch. Wenn es nicht zu teuer wird, kann man die auch im AH kaufen.


----------



## scrapid (17. Juli 2007)

ganz einfach um sie herzustellen must du das Rezept in der Mondlichtung kaufen^^


----------

